# Hurricane 914 boat rod



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Hurricane made rods in south Florida during that time. My first spinning rod was a Hurricane; 1970s. Ask Capt Lemay here on the forum. I'd be shocked if he doesn't remember this company.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

@lemaymiami


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Made by Spinmaster rod company out of Miami.

They were very popular and still quite popular for trolling on the Great Lakes.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Hurricane rods were modest priced rods you could find in every shop ( large or small) and when I first came here in 1971. This was long before the first graphite rods came on the market five or six years later... Hollow fiberglass rods were great for casting rods... and those solid glass rods were mostly for bottom fishing when you needed great lifting strength. The only drawback was they were very heavy and not much fun to use unless you had a big fish at the other end.

I’ve gotten one or two to restore over the years - mostly for sentimental reasons (someone wanting to restore Dad’s or Grandad’s fishing pole.)..

Can’t remember when the Hurricane brand faded away years ago.... In the tackle business you’re either profitable or you’re gone.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks fellas for the info I'm building a cane out of it for my 84yo Dad for Fathers Day who is unable to fish anymore. For the younger guys enjoy each time you get to fish with family and friends your landing memories for the future. I'll post a picture when I'm done in a couple weeks.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Dadvocate said:


> Thanks fellas for the info I'm building a cane out of it for my 84yo Dad for Fathers Day who is unable to fish anymore. For the younger guys enjoy each time you get to fish with family and friends your landing memories for the future. I'll post a picture when I'm done in a couple weeks.


Thanks for posting this. I also had a few rods I brought back from Ohio after my grandfather passed away 15 year ago that have been hanging in my man room and turns out that one of them is a Hurricane 914. The other is a Zebco but cannot tell what model but both have wood handles and butts.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

100 Madeira #40 x 104 "A" Prowrap


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What an unbelievable job you did on his cane. I got a bit choked up because it reminded me of my father and his love for fishing.

He used to love going out on the piers and fishing for perch. Then he had a stroke and lost most use of his left hand and was no longer able to tie on a hook. I took a fly tying vise and attached it to a bucket so it could hold the line and he would be able to attach a prepackaged shelled hook. I also created an aluminum brace to the rod handle so it would anchor the rod to his arm. Kept him fishing for another decade before he was unable to walk those distances any longer.

Thanks for that Dadvocate, appreciate you.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks to you for sharing. He took me surf fishing as a child to teenager but them my priorities changed. He never owned a boat in his younger years but we purchased a SeaPro 22 WA together and got to fish offshore for almost a decade after he retired. Last fishing trip he took part in was down near Long Point Campground 3 years ago. I fought this fish and felt he was pulling on that rod with me. I got the snook to the boat and I had him net the fish. One swoop in the net and I told him to bring it in the boat. He looked at me and said he couldn't lift it. He had the biggest grin on releasing.












Priceless memories.


----------

